# "Silenced by Love"



## TonyeWestArt (Jul 30, 2013)

"silenced by love" - holding back your beliefs, feelings, or emotions for the sake of love. Being proverbial "silenced" for the love and respect for someone you love. Don't ever sacrifice your happiness for someone else.


----------

